# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  αρρωστο παπαγαλάκι

## Φωτεινή...

]Παιδιά το πρόβλημα έιναι πολύ σοβαρό κ χρειάζομαι άμμεσα την βοήθεια σας..εχω δυο παπαγαλάκια από τα (μικρά) κ το θυληκό μου ειναι αρρωστο εδω και 17 μέρες οταν το είδα να φέρεται περίεργα το πήγα στην κτηνίατρο μετα τις πρωτες δυο μέρες, της ειπα ότι δεν ασχολείται με τπτ κάθεται σε ένα μέρος φουσκωμένο μονο πάει κ τρώει λιγακι,κοιμάται συνεχεια,αναπνέει λιγο βαριά κ οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι υγρές κ έχουν φουσκαλιτσες επανω...μου εδωσε αυτο το φάρμακο aviomycine (κατα των εντερικων και αναπνευστικών λοιμώξεων) της TAFARM..το εδωσα για 7 μέρες δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα ξανά πήγα κ μετα μου εδωσε ένα φάρμακο για την ψιττακωση της chevita,που ειναι μια κάψουλα μιση μπλε με άσπρο κ βάζω την σκόνη της στο νερο ..το εδωσα 2 μέρες τωρα κ μου είπε να του δώσω για 5 μέρες από 1 χάπι μετα να αφησω 2 μερες το νερο καθαρό κ μετα πάλι το ιδιο άλλες δυο φορες...εχω απογοητευτεί δεν βλέπω καμία βελτίωση κ στεναχωριέμαι γτ τα προσέχω πολυ κ με την καθαριότητα τους..αυτο ήταν το πρώτο μ παπαγαλάκι κ το έχω ένα χρόνο τον δεύτερο τον πήρα πολυ αργότερα αλλα αυτος ειναι καλα...θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως χρειάζεται να δώσω κ καμία πολυβιταμινη στο πουλί για την διατροφή του μήπως βοηθησει..μετα πρεπει να τα χωρησω δεν ξερω ...η κατασταση ειναι πολυ σοβαρή δεν θελω να χάσω κανένα από τα δυο...(οι κουτσουλιές ειναι πράσινες ειναι υγρές που οταν στεγνωση το υγρο κανει μια απογρωση πράσινη έχουν επανω το άσπρο μέρος κ έχουν κατι διαφανές φουσκιτσες κ επίσης δεν κανει τέλειος δοιαρια έχουν μια λιγο σταθερή μορφη)

----------


## jk21

ποιο χαπι ,σε ποσα ml νερου διαλυση; 

να δουμε σε φωτο κουτσουλιες του πουλιου και να δουμε και την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα μεχρι κατω χαμηλα εκει που κουτσουλα και λιγο πιο πανω 

οταν λες φερεται περιεργα εννοεις οτι ειναι φουσκωμενο ή οτι κανει και νευρικης φυσεως κινησεις;

----------


## e2014

καλημερα φωτεινη,κανε αυτο που σου ειπε ο δημητρης κι ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.... εισαι στην αθηνα η στην επαρχια??

----------


## Φωτεινή...

του εδωσα μεσα στην ποτηστρα 100 ml περιπου το doxycyclin-t χαπι... ειναι συνεχεια φουσκωμενη και καθολου δραστηρια!

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> ποιο χαπι ,σε ποσα ml νερου διαλυση; 
> 
> να δουμε σε φωτο κουτσουλιες του πουλιου και να δουμε και την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα μεχρι κατω χαμηλα εκει που κουτσουλα και λιγο πιο πανω 
> 
> οταν λες φερεται περιεργα εννοεις οτι ειναι φουσκωμενο ή οτι κανει και νευρικης φυσεως κινησεις;


δυσκολευομαι να ανεβασω τις φωτογραφιες, πως γινεται...?

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.*

----------


## Φωτεινή...



----------


## Φωτεινή...



----------


## Φωτεινή...



----------


## jk21

κουτσουλιες σχηματισμενες .το χρωμα των υγρων ειναι απο το κεντρικο μερος επηρεασμενο 

πρεπει να μαθεις πιο ειναι το χαπι και την ακριβη δοσολογια που δινεις 

για μενα ,μαλλον αναπνευστικο πρεπει να ειναι το προβλημα απο μικροβιο ,με μια περιπτωση για μυκητες στον προλοβο αλλα μαλλον το πρωτο .αλλα πρεπει να δοθει καταλληλο φαρμακο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

δηλαδη δεν ειναι σωστα τα φαρμακα που μου εδωσαν μεχρι τωρα? δυστυχως η κτηνιατρος δε μιλησε για κατι τετοιο οποτε δεν ξερω τι να δωσω, εχετε καμια ιδεα...? επισης οι κουτσουλιες εχουν και κατι σαν φουσκαλιτσες...

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο φαρμακο δεν ειναι και το καταλληλοτερο για ολα τα αναπνευστικα  .το δινουν συνηθως για ηπιες περιπτωσεις πριν δουν οτι χρειαζεται κατι ισχυροτερο .καποια μπορει να τα πιασει .το δευτερο δεν το ξερω .πρεπει να μαθω ποιο ειναι 

λες για ψιττακωση που κυριως ειναι αναπνευστικο νοσημα ,αρα ειχε στο μυαλο του το αναπνευστικο ο γιατρος .δεν υπαρχει βεβαια μονο αυτη η αναπνευστικη νοσος

οι φουσκαλες με παραπεμπουν (ως εμπειρια και οχι ως πτηνιατρικο δεδομενο ) σε μυκητες .Μπορει να προελθουν ομως και απο μικροβια

----------


## Φωτεινή...

αρα συνεχιζω με αυτο που δινω τωρα... μπορω να κανω και κατι αλλο να το βοηθησω οπως πχ να δωσω πολυβιταμινες...?

----------


## jk21

κοιταξε να δεις .... δινεις αυτο που σου ειπε ο γιατρος .και ισως καλα κανεις 

αν δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι και σε τι δοσολογια ,δεν μπορω να εχω προσωπικη γνωμη (που μπορει να ειναι και λαθεμενη ) 

συνηθως τα φαρμακα της chevita εχουν ηδη πολυβιταμινες .Βασικα δεν χρειαζονται παντα στις αρρωστιες ... καμμια φορα μαλιστα πρεπει να δινονται και μετα .οι γιατροι αποφασιζουν

----------


## Φωτεινή...

δινω το παρακατω φαρμακο σε χαπια  διαλυμενο μεσα στην ποτηστρα, 100 ml περιπου....


ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ
-ορνιθωση
-γενικές βακτηριακες λοιμώξεις γαστρεντερικης οδου
-salmonella typhimurium var Copenhagen

----------


## jk21

δεν ηξερα οτι εχει και δοξυκυκλινη η chevita .σαν ουσια ειναι οτι καλυτερο (με εξαιρεση καποιο πιο ισχυρο ευρεου φασματος που καλα εκανε και δεν στο εδωσε σε πρωτη φαση ,μην τυχον υπαρχουν μυκητες και κανει χειροτερη την κατασταση ) σαν ουσια για αναπνευστικο 

δεν ξερω τη δοσολογια του ,αλλα υποθετω αφου ειναι απο πτηνιατρο θα ειναι οκ 
εχει σημασια ομως να πινει νερο κανονικα το πουλι για να παρει τη σωστη δοση .αλλιως θα πρεπει να κανεις πιο πυκνη διαλυση (να ενημερωσεις αν ειναι σχετικα το γιατρο ) για να πινει στο στομα μικρη ποσοτητα αλλα επαρκη .αν ειναι φουσκωμενο σε μια γωνια ,δεν μπορει να πιει οσο πρεπει 

αν δεν δεις βελτιωση να πεις στο γιατρο ,μηπως να εδινες στην πορεια στο στομα και nystamycine αδιαλυτο πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα για μυκητες παραλληλα με αυτο .αλλα με ενημερωση του

----------


## Φωτεινή...

ολα αυτα μου τα εδωσε ο κτηνιατρος δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει πτηνιατρος....αυτο το φαρμακο που με ειπες μετα απο ποσες μερες να ρωτησω να το δωσω και τι ειναι? ειδη δινω δυο μερες απο αυτα τα χαπια λογικα ποσες μερες πρεπει να περασουν για να εχω καποιο αποτελεσμα? και του δινω εγω νερο απο το στομα γτ δεν παει και πολυ απο μονο του,μονο στο φαι παει ελαχιστα μεν αλλα παει...

----------


## jk21

για μενα το βασικο ειναι να παρει την σωστη δοση φαρμακου .δεν την εχει παρει ετσι οπως ειναι 

ποια ειναι η δοσολογια που δινεις στο νερο;1 χαπι στα 100 ml ; ή λιγοτερο ; 

αν το πουλι παρει σωστα φαρμακο ,αν αυτο πιανει το προβλημα ,θα δεις σιγουρα μεχρι την 3η μερα (θεωρω οτι ειναι σαν να μην εχει ξεκινησει ) αν οχι νωριτερα ,καποια βελτιωση .Σημαδια βελτιωσης ,οχι ιαση οριστικη 

μεχρι τοτε θα σου πω και γω ,εκτος αν εχεις επιδεινωση που ισως τοτε βιαστουμε

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> για μενα το βασικο ειναι να παρει την σωστη δοση φαρμακου .δεν την εχει παρει ετσι οπως ειναι 
> 
> ποια ειναι η δοσολογια που δινεις στο νερο;1 χαπι στα 100 ml ; ή λιγοτερο ; 
> 
> αν το πουλι παρει σωστα φαρμακο ,αν αυτο πιανει το προβλημα ,θα δεις σιγουρα μεχρι την 3η μερα (θεωρω οτι ειναι σαν να μην εχει ξεκινησει ) αν οχι νωριτερα ,καποια βελτιωση .Σημαδια βελτιωσης ,οχι ιαση οριστικη 
> 
> μεχρι τοτε θα σου πω και γω ,εκτος αν εχεις επιδεινωση που ισως τοτε βιαστουμε



Δίνω ένα χάπι κάθε μέρα σε ποσοτικά σχεδόν 100ml..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

δίνω ένα χάπι κάθε μέρα σε ποσοτητα νερού 100ml

----------


## jk21

διελυσε το ιδιο χαπι σε 10 ml νερο  .απο το διαλυμα θα δινεις στο στομα με συρριγκα μονο 0.3 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα 

(αν μπορεις να το σπας στη μεση ,βαζε το μισο στα 5 ml νερο και δινε παλι την ιδια ποσοτητα των 0.3 ml πρωι και απογευμα ) 

αν μπορεις να το δινεις στο στομα ,δεν χρειαζεται να το δινεις στο νερο 


στην ουσια θα δινεις σε 0.6 ml διαλυματος 10 φορες πιο πυκνου ,την ιδια ποσοτητα που θα επαιρνε σε 10 πλασιο νερο (6  ml ) που πινει πανω κατω ενα budgie την ημερα 

παρε τη θετικη γνωμη του γιατρου και φυσικα το κανεις εφοσον μπορεις να το δωσεις στο στομα 

σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση ,ισως πυκνωσεις τη δοσολογια στην ποτιστρα γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως δεν πινει πολυ νερο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Ωραια αν ειναι θα το δώσω όλο το χάπι μεσα σε ποσοτητα νερού 10ml πρωι απόγευμα 0,3 ml από το στομα γτ βλέπω από το μεσημέρι ετσι όπως την έπιασα εκεί κατω από το κεφάλι στο λαιμό ήταν πιο πρισμενη νομίζω τωρα που την ξανά επιασα...κ νομίζω δεν έχω χρόνο για χάσιμο ...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Και κατι ακομα αν πίνει το αλλο μου παπαγαλακι από το νερο με το φάρμακο θα πάθει τπτ ?

----------


## HarrisC

Δωσε στο στομα να εχεις ελεγχο των δοσεων.Η αντιβιωση αυτη ειναι πολυ καλη.Τωρα αυτο το πρηξιμο στο λαιμο που αναφερεις αν δεν υποχωρησει με την αντιβιωση, που ισως δεν υποχωρησει ,μπορει να χρειαστει να παρεις αντιμυκητιασικα οπως σουπε ο Δημητρης

----------


## HarrisC

Αν μετα τη δευτερη δοση δεν δεις βελτιωση πες το .
Σιγουρα και το αλλο πουλακι θαχει κολλησει το μικροβιο αφου ζουν στο ιδιο κλουβι.Αστο να πιει αντιβιωση και αυτο απο την ποτιστρα

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> Δωσε στο στομα να εχεις ελεγχο των δοσεων.Η αντιβιωση αυτη ειναι πολυ καλη.Τωρα αυτο το πρηξιμο στο λαιμο που αναφερεις αν δεν υποχωρησει με την αντιβιωση, που ισως δεν υποχωρησει ,μπορει να χρειαστει να παρεις αντιμυκητιασικα οπως σουπε ο Δημητρης



Τι ειναι τα αντιμυκιτιασικα κ μετα από πόσες μέρες θα χρειαστεί κατι τετοιο..κ ποσο θα πάρει όλη αυτή η κατασταση..μπορει να τα βγάλει πέρα το παπαγαλάκι με όλο αυτο...?είδη εχει πολλές μέρες ετσι...

----------


## jk21

δειξε με φωτο αυριο το πρωι αυτο που λες στο λαιμο 

για διαφορους λογους ,μπορει να αναπτυχθουν στον προλοβο και πιο πανω μυκητες candida ,με κυριοτερο την υπαρξη στασιμης τροφης σε μικρη ηλικια σε λαθος θερμοκρασια ταισματος απο ανθρωπο 

αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο ,θα παρεις nystamycine απο φαρμακειο   http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../14080#content

και θα δινεις  0.1 ml αδιαλυτο το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο στομα για 10 μερες

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> δειξε με φωτο αυριο το πρωι αυτο που λες στο λαιμο 
> 
> για διαφορους λογους ,μπορει να αναπτυχθουν στον προλοβο και πιο πανω μυκητες candida ,με κυριοτερο την υπαρξη στασιμης τροφης σε μικρη ηλικια σε λαθος θερμοκρασια ταισματος απο ανθρωπο 
> 
> αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο ,θα παρεις nystamycine απο φαρμακειο   http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../14080#content
> 
> και θα δινεις  0.1 ml αδιαλυτο το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο στομα για 10 μερες



Αν δεις στην πρώτη φωτο που ειχα ανεβάσει εκεί στο λαιμό που υπήρχε μια σαν κίτρινη σακούλα..αυτο εννοω ότι ήταν πιο πρισμενο έχω την εντύπωση απ'οτι το μεσημέρι το απόγευμα οταν την ξανά έπιασα..ειχε την αισθηση σαν μια φούσκα γενικά...θα προσπαθήσω να στείλω άλλη μια φωτο αυριο μολις μπορέσω..

----------


## jk21

Φωτεινη σε αυτη τη φωτο βλεπουμε παρουσια στρωματος λιπους (ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον ) στην περιοχη του προλοβου ,κατι οχι σπανιο σε παχουλα πουλια .Το δικο σου ομως πουλακι ,οπως και ενα μονο καναρινι μελους μας ,ειναι τα μοναδικα που εχω συναντησει να το εχουν ,ενω παραλληλα δεν εχουν αντιστοιχο καθολου στην κοιλια (του αλλου ατομου ηταν παχουλο ,αδυνατισε και το λιπος παρεμεινε μονο εκει και αργοτερα πολυ ευκολα το επανεκτισε παντου ) .Δεν μπορω να ξερω την αιτια πχ αν βρισκεται απο μεσα στασιμο υλικο στερεοποιημενης τροφης που δινει αυτη την εντυπωση ή εχει σχεση πχ με βρογχοκηλης που παρουσιαζεται πχ σε ανθρωπους με προβλημα στο θυρεοειδη .Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που σου ανεφερα αρχικα και την περιπτωση των μυκητων .Σε περιπτωση θυρεοειδη που η υπερπλασια του μπορει επισης να δημιουργησει αναπνευστικα προβληματα ,η αντιμετωπιση αρχιζει και γινεται πιο περιπλοκη γιατι η παροχη πχ ιωδιου μεσω φυσικων πηγων αρχικα ,ειναι επιθυμητη σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ,ενω αντιθετα πρεπει να αποφευγεται εντελως σε καποιες αλλες .Εκει μπαινει θεμα αιματολογικων εξετασεων και μονο σε μη εφικτη τελεση τους ,πειραματισμοι οταν υπαρχει προβλημα που αν δεν αντιμετωπιστει το πουλακι κινδινευει 

αν τωρα αυτο το στρωμα το ειδες πιο διογκωμενο ,εχει σημασια να μας πεις και να δουμε αν αυτη η διογκωση παραμενει ή ειναι προσωρινη σταση τροφης που στη συνεχεια χωνευεται προς το στομαχι

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> Φωτεινη σε αυτη τη φωτο βλεπουμε παρουσια στρωματος λιπους (ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον ) στην περιοχη του προλοβου ,κατι οχι σπανιο σε παχουλα πουλια .Το δικο σου ομως πουλακι ,οπως και ενα μονο καναρινι μελους μας ,ειναι τα μοναδικα που εχω συναντησει να το εχουν ,ενω παραλληλα δεν εχουν αντιστοιχο καθολου στην κοιλια (του αλλου ατομου ηταν παχουλο ,αδυνατισε και το λιπος παρεμεινε μονο εκει και αργοτερα πολυ ευκολα το επανεκτισε παντου ) .Δεν μπορω να ξερω την αιτια πχ αν βρισκεται απο μεσα στασιμο υλικο στερεοποιημενης τροφης που δινει αυτη την εντυπωση ή εχει σχεση πχ με βρογχοκηλης που παρουσιαζεται πχ σε ανθρωπους με προβλημα στο θυρεοειδη .Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που σου ανεφερα αρχικα και την περιπτωση των μυκητων .Σε περιπτωση θυρεοειδη που η υπερπλασια του μπορει επισης να δημιουργησει αναπνευστικα προβληματα ,η αντιμετωπιση αρχιζει και γινεται πιο περιπλοκη γιατι η παροχη πχ ιωδιου μεσω φυσικων πηγων αρχικα ,ειναι επιθυμητη σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ,ενω αντιθετα πρεπει να αποφευγεται εντελως σε καποιες αλλες .Εκει μπαινει θεμα αιματολογικων εξετασεων και μονο σε μη εφικτη τελεση τους ,πειραματισμοι οταν υπαρχει προβλημα που αν δεν αντιμετωπιστει το πουλακι κινδινευει 
> 
> αν τωρα αυτο το στρωμα το ειδες πιο διογκωμενο ,εχει σημασια να μας πεις και να δουμε αν αυτη η διογκωση παραμενει ή ειναι προσωρινη σταση τροφης που στη συνεχεια χωνευεται προς το στομαχι



κοιτα κ εμενα ήταν λιγακι στρουμπουλο οταν αρρώστησε έχασε κ έγινε ετσι..χτες που την έπιασα ήταν πρισμενη εκεί,τωρα το πρωι που την έπιασα πάλι είχε ξεπριστει σχετικα..δεν ήταν όπως χτες ..

----------


## jk21

μαλλον οφειλεται στην φυσιολογικη προσωρινη σταση της τροφης στον προλοβο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> μαλλον οφειλεται στην φυσιολογικη προσωρινη σταση της τροφης στον προλοβο


να σε ρωτήσω κατι ακομα ειναι φυσιολογικό τωρα που τρώει μετα να κουνάει το κεφάλι της  λες κ καταπίνει...πρωτη φορα μ το εχει κανει αυτο..

----------


## jk21

κατα τη γνωμη μου δειχνει οτι κατι ισως την ενοχλει .... στασιμη τροφη; candida ; τριχομοναδες; (δυσκολο το τελευταιο ) 

δεν ξερω αν ομως ειναι μια κινηση συγκεκριμενη των παπαγαλων ..... 


μην αργεις .... χορηγηση φαρμακου στο στομα και επαφη με το γιατρο για παροχη νυσταμισιν 

κανε και ενα ελεγχο στο στομα στο βαθος , μην δεις καποιο λευκο στιγμα ή λευκοκιτρινο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> κατα τη γνωμη μου δειχνει οτι κατι ισως την ενοχλει .... στασιμη τροφη; candida ; τριχομοναδες; (δυσκολο το τελευταιο ) 
> 
> δεν ξερω αν ομως ειναι μια κινηση συγκεκριμενη των παπαγαλων ..... 
> 
> 
> μην αργεις .... χορηγηση φαρμακου στο στομα και επαφη με το γιατρο για παροχη νυσταμισιν 
> 
> κανε και ενα ελεγχο στο στομα στο βαθος , μην δεις καποιο λευκο στιγμα ή λευκοκιτρινο



Είδη δίνω το φάρμακο από το στομα..αυτο το νυσταμισιν που θα το βρω κ σε τη χρειάζεται αν ειναι να το πάρω..γτ κ στην κτηνίατρο που ειχα πάει μ είπε να δώσω μονο τα χάπια κ τπτ αλλο ..γενικα δεν ήξερε και παρα πολλα υποθέσεις έκανε σε γενικές γραμμές..αν δεν του κανει κάποιο κακό το φάρμακο αυτο που μ λες να το πάρω ετσι να το δώσω..? Θα την δω κιόλας στο στομα..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Την είδα όσο μπόρεσα στον στομα δεν παρατήρησα κατι στο χρωμμα που με ειπες αλλα δεν μπορω και 100% να ειμαι σίγουρη γτ δεν καθόταν και πολυ επισης κατι αλλο που είδα ειναι ότι εκεί που σ ελεγα ότι ήταν πρισμενη από την μια πλευρα είχε κατι σαν σβολο από μεσα πιο σκληρο ενώ από την άλλη ήταν λείο..το απόγευμα θα την παω κ σε ένα πετ σοπ να τη δει ένας που με ειπαν ...δεν ξερω τη αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω...κ επισης είδα κ κατι ακομα σημερα έκανε να κουτσουλισει κ έκανε ένα σφύριγμα δλδ αντί να πηγαίνει καλύτερα χειροτερεύει?

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Λέω να της πάρω το φάρμακο που με ειπες γτ την βλέπω μολις τρώει δυσκολεύεται να καταπιεί..τρωει σταματάει κουνάει το κεφάλι λες κ προσπαθεί να καταπιεί κ μετα ξανά τρώει κ κάνει τα ίδια...

----------


## jk21

> για διαφορους λογους ,μπορει να αναπτυχθουν στον προλοβο και πιο πανω μυκητες candida ,με κυριοτερο την υπαρξη στασιμης τροφης σε μικρη ηλικια σε λαθος θερμοκρασια ταισματος απο ανθρωπο 
> 
> αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο ,θα παρεις nystamycine *απο φαρμακειο* http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../14080#content
> 
> και θα δινεις  0.1 ml αδιαλυτο το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο στομα για 10 μερες


πηγαινε τωρα στο φαρμακειο και αγορασε .ειναι σιροπι που δινουν ολοι οι πτηνιατροι οταν διαπιστωνουν υπαρξη candida (για αυτο ηθελα να επικοινωνησεις με το γιατρο σου ) και ανθρωπινο παραλληλα φαρμακο που δινουν σε μωρα που αναπτυσσουν μυκητες απο την καταναλωση αντιβιωσης (και σε μεγαλυτερους δινετε ,αν και κεινοι παιρνουν πιο ισχυρα χαπια αλλων ουσιων ) 

υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες ,δεν περνα στο αιμα των πουλιων αλλα δρα μονο με την επαφη .δεν πρεπει να δινετε φυσικα χωρις λογο ,γιατι μπορει να αναπτυχθει απο συχνη κακη χρηση ,ανθεκτικοτητα των candida στο φαρμακο 

πολτοποιησε λιγο μηλο και δωσε επισης με τη συρριγκα απο το χυμο του .Ειναι κατι που ειχε δοθει σαν συσταση σε περιπτωση παρομοια στασιμου προλοβου απο πτηνιατρο παλιοτερα στον Δημητρη τον mitsman .Ισως βοηθησει 

αντι νερο στην ποτιστρα ,δωσε αφεψημα με χαμομηλι και ριγανη ( βαλε να βρασει απο απο 1 κουταλι στα 100 ml νερο )

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..θα κανω ότι μου ειπες κ βλέπουμε ...σ'ευχαριστώ κιόλας για όλες αυτές τις συμβουλές..!!!

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα δεν μπορεί να αναπνεύσει...γυρησα σπιτι να τις δώσω το φάρμακο κ κουνούσε το κεφάλι κ άνοιγε το στομα πήγα να της το δώσω κ δεν το κατάπινε έβγαζε τα σπόρια που είχε φάει από το στομα ολόκληρα με δυσκολία...κ ετσι μου ηρθε κ την ετριψα απαλά κατω από το λαιμό και τα έβγαζε πιο εύκολα κ ηρεμουσε ..αλλα μολις ξανά έτρωγε έκανε το ιδιο τη να κανω...?

----------


## jk21

ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι εχει προβλημα στον προλοβο .Ειναι απο μικροβιο; ειναι απο μυκητα candida ; πρεπει να κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα


πρεπει να παρει το φαρμακο με καποιο τροπο 

αν θες δωσε πρωτα χυμο  μηλο .θα βοηθησει .η οδος της αναπνοης ειναι διαφορετικη .οπως το κοιτας μεσα στο στομα ,η πρωτη οπη που παει προς τα κατω ειναι η αναπνευστικη  (μωβ λωριδα ) και η πιο πισω ειναι της τροφης (πορτοκαλι )




σε ποια περιοχη μενεις;

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι εχει προβλημα στον προλοβο .Ειναι απο μικροβιο; ειναι απο μυκητα candida ; πρεπει να κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα
> 
> 
> πρεπει να παρει το φαρμακο με καποιο τροπο 
> 
> αν θες δωσε πρωτα χυμο  μηλο .θα βοηθησει .η οδος της αναπνοης ειναι διαφορετικη .οπως το κοιτας μεσα στο στομα ,η πρωτη οπη που παει προς τα κατω ειναι η αναπνευστικη  (μωβ λωριδα ) και η πιο πισω ειναι της τροφης (πορτοκαλι )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Σέρρες είμαι...του εδωσα όσο μπόρεσα κ κατάπιε φυσικά είδη από το φάρμακο που με ειπες..αλλα πως ξερω αν το καταπίνει ...?

----------


## jk21

ειναι τοσο λιγο 0.1 ml που δεν νομιζω να το πεταξε εκτος .Απλα βλεπεις οτι δεν το φτυνει ξανα .Αν πηγαινε στην οδο της αναπνοης ,θα το εβλεπες να πνιγεται οπως αν καταλαθος στραβοκαταπιουμε εμεις νερο 

αν δεν τα καταφερνεις ,σταζε στα ρουθουνια ,που καταληγουν στο στομα και θα το πιει απο εκει αυτοματα και αυθορμητα .Αν χυθει δωσε λιγο επιπλεον .Μην το φοβασαι λιγο παραπανω 

δυστυχως εισαι μακρια για να σε βοηθησει καποιο μελος ...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Κατάλαβα ...αλλα ξερεις την πρώτη φορα τη που πήγα να δώσω κ το φάρμακο το έβγαζε κ από τα ρουθούνια κ τοτε μολις το ετριψα κ έβγαλε τα σπόρια μετα πιστεύω κατάπιε κανονικά...τωρα θα του δώσω κ μήλο που με ειπες...κ τη να πω δεν ξερω τη αλλο να κανω..

----------


## jk21

δες λιγο αυτο το αρθρο

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...-(Handfeeding)



θα σε βοηθησει ,αναλυει πως να δωσεις υγρο και τροφη στο στομα

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Το είδα αλλα το φοβαμε αυτο κατά ποσο μπορω να το κανω...αν δίνω το φάρμακο από την μύτη δεν ειναι αποτελεσματικό? Κ με το φάει τη να κανω που μια τρώει και μετα τα βγάζει ουσιαστικά...

----------


## jk21

το πουλι ειτε πρεπει να φαει μονο του ,ειτε να ταιστει .το πρωτο μαλλον επειδη χειροτερευει ,ολοενα και δυσκολευει .το δευτερο σε δυσκολευει

αυτο που πρεπει να γινει , ειναι να φαει τροφη σε μορφη κρεμας στην οποια θα δινεις και το φαρμακο .Αν  αυτο ειναι αδυνατο ,τοτε πρεπει εστω να του δινεις νερο με φαρμακο και ηλεκτρολυτες (almora plus απο φαρμακειο ) για ενεργεια ,ωστε να μπορει να κρατηθει στη ζωη μεχρι να ανακαμψει 

αν και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο ,σταζεις το φαρμακο στα ρουθουνια και μετα σιγα σιγα στην ημερα δινεις απο κει και διαλυμενους σε νερο ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη 

το χαπι που διελυες στο νερο (δοξυκυκλινη )  ,πως το εδινες στο στομα που μας ειχες πει;

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> το πουλι ειτε πρεπει να φαει μονο του ,ειτε να ταιστει .το πρωτο μαλλον επειδη χειροτερευει ,ολοενα και δυσκολευει .το δευτερο σε δυσκολευει
> 
> αυτο που πρεπει να γινει , ειναι να φαει τροφη σε μορφη κρεμας στην οποια θα δινεις και το φαρμακο .Αν  αυτο ειναι αδυνατο ,τοτε πρεπει εστω να του δινεις νερο με φαρμακο και ηλεκτρολυτες (almora plus απο φαρμακειο ) για ενεργεια ,ωστε να μπορει να κρατηθει στη ζωη μεχρι να ανακαμψει 
> 
> αν και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο ,σταζεις το φαρμακο στα ρουθουνια και μετα σιγα σιγα στην ημερα δινεις απο κει και διαλυμενους σε νερο ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη 
> 
> το χαπι που διελυες στο νερο (δοξυκυκλινη )  ,πως το εδινες στο στομα που μας ειχες πει;


Στο στομα το δινω αλλα τωρα ετσι όπως αυτο βγάζει τροφή που να ξερω τη πίνει κ τη όχι..θα παω αυριο πρωι να πάρω αυτήν την σύριγγα με το σωληναρι πιστεύω να έχουν τα πέτ σοπ σωστά? Κ θα τους πω να μ δείξουν αν μπορούν πως να το κανω αλλιος θα παω κ στην κτηνίατρο...κ κατι ακομα τη τροφή κρέμας να ζητήσω τη να του πω..εχει κάποια ονομασία συγκεκριμένη?

----------


## Φωτεινή...

επίσης τρώει μονο του αλλα τα βγάζει απευθείας οπότε δεν μένει κατι μεσα του σωστά ..? Η κανω λάθος δεν ξερω...

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σου πω τελικα τι τρωει και τι βγαζει ... δεν ειναι εφικτο αν δεν το δω απο κοντα 

κρεμες που μπορεις να δωσεις 

kaytee exact 

και 

orlux 

ειναι δυο καλες μαρκες 

αν δεν βρεις (μονο τοτε ) παρε μπισκοτοκρεμα ή farine lacte της νεστλε απο μαρκετ (αυτη για μωρα  . μονο αυτη την μαρκα γιατι οι αλλες εχουν περισσοτερο γαλα και δεν κανει )

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> δεν μπορω να σου πω τελικα τι τρωει και τι βγαζει ... δεν ειναι εφικτο αν δεν το δω απο κοντα 
> 
> κρεμες που μπορεις να δωσεις 
> 
> kaytee exact 
> 
> και 
> 
> orlux 
> ...



Κοιτα τρώει κ μετα τα βγάζει τα σπόρια λιγα λιγα...αλλα βλέπω ότι πεινάει γτ πάει όλο στο φάει τρώει κ μετα σιγα σιγα τα βγάζει...θα παω να πάρω αυτά που με ειπες κ βλέπουμε τη να πω...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Τελικά δυστυχώς το παπαγαλάκι μου δεν άντεξε...παντως σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για όσα μου ειπες...αν μπορείς τωρα γίνεται να μ δώσεις καμία συμβουλή τη να κανω με τον αρσενικό μ σε περίπτωση που  κόλλησε η προαιρετικά τη χρειάζεται... ::

----------


## e2014

καλημερα,λυπαμαι πολυ για το μικρο σου φιλαρακο..... τωρα συγκεντρωσου και στο αλλο,και ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!!

----------


## luminosa

:sad: κριμα...

----------


## jk21

ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ λυπαμαι .... δεν μπορω να σου πω τι να κανεις ,οταν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το ποιο ηταν το προβλημα του .Αν ηταν candida ομως δεν ειναι κατι κολλητικο .Ειναι θεμα οργανισμου (να εχει πιο χαμηλο ανοσοποιητικο ) και συνθηκων .... οπως συχνη κακη χρηση αντιβιωσεων χωρις λογο ,διατροφη υψηλη σε σακχαρα πχ τροφες τυπου στικ ή μπισκοτακια εγχρωμα στην τροφη του ή οι εγχρωμες κακως λεγομενες βιταμινες κλπ ,υποβιταμινωση σε βιτ Α και αλλες αιτιες 

αν ηταν μικροβιο ,οτι και να σου πω οταν δεν ξερουμε την δραστικη σε αυτο ουσια .....

αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ,ειναι  να πας ειτε σε καποιον πραγματικα εμπειρο πετσοπα  ή καλυτερα εκτροφεα ή ακομα καλυτερα γιατρο ,που ισως υπαρχει στον τοπο σου και να σου δειξει στην πραξη σε καποιο πουλακι πως δινουν στο στομα φαρμακα και κρεμα ,ωστε να εισαι ετοιμη αν χρειαστει (δεν το ευχομαι )

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ λυπαμαι .... δεν μπορω να σου πω τι να κανεις ,οταν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το ποιο ηταν το προβλημα του .Αν ηταν candida ομως δεν ειναι κατι κολλητικο .Ειναι θεμα οργανισμου (να εχει πιο χαμηλο ανοσοποιητικο ) και συνθηκων .... οπως συχνη κακη χρηση αντιβιωσεων χωρις λογο ,διατροφη υψηλη σε σακχαρα πχ τροφες τυπου στικ ή μπισκοτακια εγχρωμα στην τροφη του ή οι εγχρωμες κακως λεγομενες βιταμινες κλπ ,υποβιταμινωση σε βιτ Α και αλλες αιτιες 
> 
> αν ηταν μικροβιο ,οτι και να σου πω οταν δεν ξερουμε την δραστικη σε αυτο ουσια .....
> 
> αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ,ειναι  να πας ειτε σε καποιον πραγματικα εμπειρο πετσοπα  ή καλυτερα εκτροφεα ή ακομα καλυτερα γιατρο ,που ισως υπαρχει στον τοπο σου και να σου δειξει στην πραξη σε καποιο πουλακι πως δινουν στο στομα φαρμακα και κρεμα ,ωστε να εισαι ετοιμη αν χρειαστει (δεν το ευχομαι )


να σε ρωτήσω κατι θα πηραζε να συνεχησω προαιρετικά το φάρμακο που με εδωσε η κτηνίατρος? Μου είπε ότι δεν πηραζε να πίνει κ το δεύτερο είπε καλό του κανει...εσυ τι λες..κ κατι αλλο τωρα που έμεινε μονο του θα το επηρρεάσει..

----------


## jk21

αν το αλλο παπαγαλακι επινε φαρμακο και κεινο ,θα συνεχισει κανονικα εστω 6 ημερες .Δεν διακοπτουμε μια αγωγη γιατι αν τυχον υπηρχε κατι μεσα του ,στην ουσια το μισοχτυπαμε και το εθιζουμε στην ουσια ,χωρις να το εξαφανισουμε πρωτα .Μετα επανερχεται και με ουσια μην δραστικη οσο αρχικα ,κανει μεγαλυτερη ζημια 

αν το αλλο παπαγαλακι δεν ειχε πιει φαρμακο ,οχι δεν θα του εδινες ,αλλα θα ελεγχες για καποιο διαστημα τη συμπεριφορα του και τις κουτσουλιες του σχολαστικα .Δεν δινουμε αντιβιωσεις χωρις λογο και δινουμε δυνατοτητα στο ανοσοποιητικο των πουλιων να ειναι σε επαγρυπνηση .η χρηση αντιβιωσεων πριν αρρωστησουν ,κοιμιζει το ανοσοποιητικο και οταν ερθει το προβλημα ειναι σαν φανταρος που δεν εχει κανει ποτε ασκηση και στιβο μαχης 

φυσικα κανεις απολυμανση το κλουβι με 10 μερη νερο ,ενα χλωρινη (σφουγγαρισμα παντου και καλο ξεπλυμα μετα .φυσικα και τα σκευη φαγητου )

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..και κατι ακομα θα χρειαστεί να του πάρω δεύτερο γτ ήταν πολυ δεμένα η θα αντέξει μονο του τη νομίζεις..?

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι ερωτηση που θα σου απαντησουν πιο εγκυρα ,μελη μας που γνωριζουν απο κοντα την ψυχολογια των παπαγαλων .... ειμαι καναρινας   :wink:

----------


## Φωτεινή...

να σε ρωτήσω κατι ακομα αυτά επειδή ταιζονταν μεταξύ τους υπαρχει περίπτωση να κόλλησε αυτο το μικρόβιο που με ελεγες?

----------


## jk21

Μυκητα candida οχι .Αλλοι μυκητες πχ aspergillus αν ηταν ,θα μπορουσε .Μικροβια υπαρχουν αλλα που μεταδιδονται απο τον ενα στο αλλο και καποια που υπαρχουν ετσι κι αλλιως στα πουλια και σε ειδικες καταστασεις ,γινονται παθογονα 

οτι και να σου πω .... αν ηξερα οτι πεθανε απο προχωρημενη καντιντιαση ,θα σου ελεγα οχι 

αλλα πιστευω οτι υπηρξε συνδιασμος καντιντιασης με καποια δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> Μυκητα candida οχι .Αλλοι μυκητες πχ aspergillus αν ηταν ,θα μπορουσε .Μικροβια υπαρχουν αλλα που μεταδιδονται απο τον ενα στο αλλο και καποια που υπαρχουν ετσι κι αλλιως στα πουλια και σε ειδικες καταστασεις ,γινονται παθογονα 
> 
> οτι και να σου πω .... αν ηξερα οτι πεθανε απο προχωρημενη καντιντιαση ,θα σου ελεγα οχι 
> 
> αλλα πιστευω οτι υπηρξε συνδιασμος καντιντιασης με καποια δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη


κ εγώ αυτο πιστεύω..υπαρχει κατι που να δίνω είτε φάρμακο η κάποια άλλη ουσία έκτος φαρμάκων που να βοηθάει και να αποτρέπει τέτοιες μολύνσεις στο μελλον...

----------


## jk21

δες αυτα τα θεματα  και οτι θες με ρωτας 

*Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά**Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*

----------


## HarrisC

Φωτεινη το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να σιγουρευτεις για την ποιοτητα των σπορων και γενικα των τροφων που δινεις.Αν για παραδειγμα οι σποροι ειναι ληγμενοι (πολλες φορες ουτε που το καταλαβαινουμε) η οι αυγοτροφες.Ειναι μια οδος μεταδοσης μυκητων στα πουλια.Και το δευτερο ειναι σωστο πλυσιμο,απολυμανση των σκευων-κλουβιου, οπως σουπε ο Δημητρης.

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> Φωτεινη το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να σιγουρευτεις για την ποιοτητα των σπορων και γενικα των τροφων που δινεις.Αν για παραδειγμα οι σποροι ειναι ληγμενοι (πολλες φορες ουτε που το καταλαβαινουμε) η οι αυγοτροφες.Ειναι μια οδος μεταδοσης μυκητων στα πουλια.Και το δευτερο ειναι σωστο πλυσιμο,απολυμανση των σκευων-κλουβιου, οπως σουπε ο Δημητρης.


ξερω ναι και παντα ήμουν τακτικη και με το καθάρισμα του κλουβιού τους αλλα και με τις τρωφες προσέχω κ τις αλλαζα τακτηκα..απορώ ακομα πως συνέβει όλο αυτο..τωρα το μονο που θελω ειναι να μην μ πάθει τπτ κ ο αρσενικός μου αυτο μονο...να σε ρωτήσω κατι τωρα που έμεινε μονο του πρεπει να του πάρω ταίρι γτ δεν θελω να στεναχωριέται..τη ειναι καλύτερο πιστεύεις? Η δεν θα εχει θέμα να μεινει μονο του γτ την θυλικια μου ένα διάστημα την ειχα κ μόνη της μετα από μήνες πήρα τον αρσενικό κ αυτος είχε μάθει κατευθείαν στην παρέα δεν έμεινε μόνος του καθόλου....

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Σε ευχαριστώ με καλυψες πλήρες Δημήτρη..αν χρειαστώ κατι θα σε ξανά ρωτήσω...κ επισης ευχαριστώ πολυ για όλα αυτές τις μέρες με βοήθησες αρκετά και κυρίως έμαθα και πράγματα που δεν γνωριζα...επίσης ά σε ρωτήσω κατι τελευταίο κατά την γνώμη σ υπάρχουν πιθανοτητες το αρσενικό μου να μην κόλλησε κατι? Και αν κόλλησε μετα από πόσες μέρες μπορεί να παρατηρησω κατι υπαρχει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα που να ηρεμήσω και να πω ότι ειναι όντως καλα ..γτ τωρα είμαι σε ερωτηματικό κ δεν ξερω και αν πρεπει να πάρω δεύτερο μην κολλήσει τπτ κ γενικά...

----------


## jk21

Ναι πιστευω οτι υπαρχει σημαντικη πιθανοτητα να μην κολλησε κατι .Συνηθως συντομα μια ασθενεια ,δινει συμπτωματα και στα πουλια που ειναι διπλα σε οσα αρρωσταινουν ,μπορει ομως καποιες να δωσουν μεχρι και 39 -40 μερες μετα εντελως εμφανη συμπτωματα ,αν και σε καποιος που ειναι ηδη ψιλιασμενος και παρατηρει ,ισως φανουν και νωριτερα 

δεν μεταδιδονται παντως ολες οι ασθενειες (οπως ηδη σου εχω πει )

δες αυτο ,να μαθεις αρκετα χρησιμα για τις ασθενειες 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*αυτο ειδικα για τους candida 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών οφειλόμενες σε μύκητες*και να θυμασαι οτι αν κρατας καραντινα  μετα απο καθε ασθενεια ή σε νεα πουλια που ερχονται στην εκτροφη 

*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*ολα θα πανε μετα καλα !

----------


## HarrisC

To σωστο ειναι να μεινει για καμμια 20 αρια μερες μονο του " υπο παρατηρηση" .Αν του παρεις ταιρι,παρουσιασει κατι και το ενα κολλησει το αλλο??περιμενε λοιπον με υπομονη και θα δειξει που λεμε.

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Μακάρι τη να πω το ελπίζω...γτ δεν το μπορω αυτο με τις αρρώστιες με πέρνει από κατω ψυχολογικά ...θα προσέχω ακομα περισσότερο και από πριν δεν θελω να το ξανά περάσω όλο αυτο...

Αυτό θα κανω μπας και αποτρέψω άσχημες καταστασεις σαν αυτή που περασα...κ κατι αλλο αν περάσει το διάστημα αυτο μέχρι να σιγουρευτώ ότι ειναι καλα μετα να του πάρω ταίρι αναγκαστικά η δεν θα εχει θέμα αν ειναι μονο του γτ αυτο έμαθε κ στην παρέα..κ γτ μου ειπαν ότι και από την στεναχώρια μπορεί να μ ψωφησει αν μεινει μονο του ισχύει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Δημήτρη μου είχες πει..(ότι πιστεύεις οι φουσκαλες στην κουτσουλια οφειλονται σε μυκητες ή μπορεί να προελθουν και απο μικροβια ) αυτο πως αντιμετωπίζετε? Έχω την εντύπωση πως σημερα σε μια κουτσουλια του αρσενικού μου είδα δυο φουσκαλιτσες μπορεί να τύχει κατι τετοιο η απλα είμαι υπερβολική? Αλλά δεν υπαρχει καμία αλλαγή κ οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι πολυ καλές κ σχηματισμενες και όχι υγρές ειναι κανονικά ...

----------


## jk21

οταν υπαρχει προβλημα ,ειναι ευρυτερο σχεδον σε ολες τις κουτσουλιες 

απλα βγαζεις φωτο να τις δουμε και βγαζεις και την κοιλια του ,μην τυχον ειναι ερεθισμενη 

απο κει και περα ,βλεπουμε

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> οταν υπαρχει προβλημα ,ειναι ευρυτερο σχεδον σε ολες τις κουτσουλιες 
> 
> απλα βγαζεις φωτο να τις δουμε και βγαζεις και την κοιλια του ,μην τυχον ειναι ερεθισμενη 
> 
> απο κει και περα ,βλεπουμε


οκ..θα στειλω αλλα δεν νομίζω να φανούν στις κουτσουλιές κατι γτ κ εγώ που τις είδα ήταν πολυ μικρές οι δυο φουσκαλιτσες κ δύσκολα διακρίνονταν κ με το μάτι..να σε πω κατι ακομα από το φάρμακο που με είχε δώσει η κτηνίατρος ολοκλήρωσα την πρώτη πεντάδα,αυτή μ είχε δώσει 15 χάπια να δώσω προεραιτικα αλλα πέντε κ μετα να τα σταματήσω τη λες? Κ στο ίντερνετ που διάβασα σαν οδηγιες για το φάρμακο ελεγε
(μετα την ολοκλήρωση της θεραπείας δώστε στα πουλιά LIVIFERM για 5 μερες, ωστε να γινει επαναφορά της φυσιολογικής χλωρίδας του εντέρου.) τη λες γι'αυτο χρειάζεται ? Η κτηνίατρος δεν με είπε τπτ γι'αυτο τοτε?

----------


## jk21

στα ειχε δωσει για το αρρωστο πουλακι .για μενα στο αλλο αν ειχε ξεκινησει να πινει ,αρκουν 5-6 μερες ,αλλα το σωστο ειναι να συμβουλευτεις το γιατρο σου 

μετα απο αντιβιωσεις  καλα ειναι να δινουμε βιταμινες (να εχουν μεσα βιταμινες Β  ) και οσοι εχουν και προβιοτικα .Εγω αν ειχα προβιοτικα (εχω κεφιρ που καλλιεργω  μονος μου και εχει ποικιλια στελεχων ) θα ειχα καποια να εχουν γαλακτοβακιλλους και οχι εστω μη παθογονο για το εντερο  εντεροκοκκο ,οπως το liviferm 
LIVIFERM

ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ: 
enterococcus faecium  2 mg
βιταμίνες συμπλέγματος Β

για προβιοτικο βακτηριο

πολλοι βεβαια το επιλεγουν ...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ...θα ρωτήσω αν ειναι...
Δλδ εσύ τη μου προτινεις να δωσω μολις τα σταματησω?

----------


## jk21

βιταμινες Β 

ειτε αν εχεις σκευασμα πολυβιταμινης που να εχει ,ειτε becozyme s  σιροπι απο φαρμακειο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Υπαρχει κάποια ονομασία σε αυτά τα σκευάσματα που μ λες για να ζητήσω κατι συγκεκριμένο από το πετ σοπ

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν ενα σωρο σκευασματα στα πετ σοπ  .πες μου τι βρισκεις στο δικο σου και θα σου πω πιο απο ολα να παρεις .Να εχει βιταμινες Β μας ενδιαφερει ,αλλα καλα ειναι να παρεις καποιο να σου κανει και για αλλες εποχες 

mutavit 
οrnicuma q
nekton s 
tabernil total 
vitin 
ειναι καποια που μου ερχονται 

αν δεν βρεις ,παρε becozyme σιροπι απο φαρμακειο .Αυτο ειναι σκετες βιταμινες Β να πινεις και συ 


Πολυβιταμίνες V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> υπαρχουν ενα σωρο σκευασματα στα πετ σοπ  .πες μου τι βρισκεις στο δικο σου και θα σου πω πιο απο ολα να παρεις .Να εχει βιταμινες Β μας ενδιαφερει ,αλλα καλα ειναι να παρεις καποιο να σου κανει και για αλλες εποχες 
> 
> mutavit 
> οrnicuma q
> nekton s 
> tabernil total 
> vitin 
> ειναι καποια που μου ερχονται 
> 
> ...



Οκ..ευχαριστω θα παω αυριο να πάρω κ να ρωτήσω κ την κτηνίατρο για το φάρμακο γτ δεν την βρήκα σημερα..κ αν ειναι θα ανεβάσω κ τις φωτο που με ειπες ..μπράβο σ πάντως εχεις πολλές γνώσεις πανω σε όλα αυτά.!

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Να σε ρωτήσω κ κατι ακομα παρατήρησα σημερα ότι αρκετά συχνά φτερνιζοταν κατι που έκανε παντα αλλα όχι τοσο συχνά.. κ τιναζε τα πούπουλα του ειναι κατι ανησυχητικό αυτο...? Κ το μεσημέρι το έβγαλα λιγο στο μπαλκόνι γτ είχε αρκετή ζεστη ..κ παρατήρησα ότι αναπνευε ώρες ώρες με ανοιχτό το στομα αλλα όχι συνεχεια το έκανε ετσι η εχει κάποιο θέμα?

----------


## jk21

Οι γνωσεις Φωτεινη ειναι ολονων μας ,οι περισσοτερες συγκεντρωμενες σε αρθρα αρκετων μελων ειτε στην σχετικη ενοτητα 


Άρθρα

ειτε σε καθε υποφορουμ στα υπομνηματα 

πχ δες εδω για συμπληρωματα και βοτανα και αντιστοιχα υπαρχουν παντου 

*Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα*



Ορεξη να υπαρχει να διαβαζουμε και το greekbirdclub εχει πληροφοριες συγκεντρωμενες αρκετες !


το φτερνισμα σε καναρινι θα με ανησυχουσε .σε παπαγαλο νομιζω το κανουν ποτε ποτε ,αλλα θα σου πουνε πιο εγκυρα τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν

το αλλο ειναι φυσιολογικο ... απολαμβανε τον ηλιο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Κ αυτο το τίναγμα που κανει στα πούπουλα του..?οταν ήταν με το αλλο μαζι δεν το έκανε τοσο πολυ σημερα όλη μέρα ανά κάποια λεπτα το έκανε..κ για τις βιταμίνες που με ειπες πως δίνονται? Έχουν κάποια συγκεκριμένη δοσολογία..γενικα όλες όσες μου ειπες η ανάλογα πάει η κάθε μια ξεχωριστά..κ για πόσες μέρες πρεπει να τις δινεις..? Είναι κ για γενική χρήση κ αν ναι ποσο συχνά.. η μονο τωρα χρειάζονται μετα από φάρμακα που τους δίνονται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις..

----------


## jk21

για τα πουπουλα ...καθαριζοτανε ,λιαζοτανε ,ζεσταινε το εσωτερικο του και εγκλωβιζε θερμο αερα 

οι βιταμινες συνηθως διαλυονται στο νερο 

καθε μια εχει δικιας της αναγραφομενη δοσολογια

για την περιπτωση μετα απο ασθενεια ,καλα ειναι να δωσεις 5-6 μερε .Ειναι αναλογα την περιπτωση ... στην προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης δινεις περισσοτερο διαστημα 

τα πολυβιταμινουχα κανουν για ολο το χρονο 

αναλογα με το ποιο θα βρεις ,θα πουμε ποσο συχνα μπορεις να το δινεις αλλες περιοδους

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..δεν με παραξένεψε αυτο με τα πούπουλα του..αλλα το ότι κατά την διάρκεια όλης της μέρες τιναζετε φουσκωνοντας τα πούπουλα του λες κ τρομάζει..πριν δεν το έκανε αυτο..το άρχισε από την μέρα που ψωφησε η θυλικια μου...

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για εσωτερικο χωρο και για το περιεργο της αυξημενης σε σχεση με παλιοτερα συχνοτητας (αυτο θα στο πουνε παιδια που εχουν budgie ) αλλα οταν το βγαζεις στον ηλιο να το χτυπα ,δεν με ανησυχει σαν κινηση

----------


## Φωτεινή...

αυτες ειναι οι φωτογραφιες του πουλιου, σημερινες! σε καποιο σημειο στις κουτσουλιες παρατηρησα κατι σαν φουσκαλες, ριξε μια ματια... οχι σε ολες βεβαια, 2 φορες ετυχε...

----------


## jk21

φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες ,καθολου καρινα , στρεσσαρισμενη ιδιοκτητρια 


το πουλακι απλα να ειναι υπο παρατηρηση 

λιγη βαλεριανα για χαλαρωση στην ιδιοκτητρια (τιτλοδοτημενη και οχι ακριβη οπως των διαφορων εταιριων life style φυτικων συμπληρωματων )  :: 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../15836#content  :wink:

----------


## Φωτεινή...

ευχαριστω για τη διαγνωση! συγγνωμη αν γινομαι φορτικη απλα περασα αρκετα τις τελευταιες μερες και εχω παρει φοβο...

----------


## jk21

ποια συγνωμη κοριτσι μου ; αν δεν το χεις καταλαβει , εδω σε αυτο το φορουμ εχουμε σαν αρχη μας τοσο η διαχειριση και το εχουμε εμποτισει και στα μελη ,να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον και κυριως τα νεα μελη μας  ! χαιρομαστε να ειμαστε διπλα στους ανθρωπους που θελουν το καλυτερο των πουλιων τους και δεν ειναι για αυτους μια συνηθεια και ενα παρατημενο κλουβι που κατι μεσα του τιτιβιζει ,στην ακρη του δωματιου ! 

ξερω τι εχεις περασει ,για αυτο σου ζητω μεν να χαλαρωσεις πια ,αλλα να εσαι χαλαρα παρατηριτικη απο την αλλη ....

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Να σε ρωτήσω κατι..αυτο το σιρόπι  που με είχες πει να πάρω το NYSTAMYSYN κανει να δώσω στο αλλο μου το παπαγαλάκι προαιρετικά  ανά κάποια χρονικά διαστήματα η μονο χρησιμοποιείται οταν υπαρχει πρόβλημα...?

----------


## jk21

Το nystamycin δεν καταστρεφει την καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα οπως ενα αντιβιοτικο (ειναι αντιμυκητισιακο ) αλλα εχει ελαφρως καυστικες ιδιοτητες και πρεπει να δινεται οταν υπαρχει προβλημα (μεσω αυτης της ιδιοτητας πανω κατω χτυπα με την επαφη τον μυκητα ) και κυριως η συχνη χρηση δημιουργει ανθεκτικοτητα των μυκητων (που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν σε πολυ χαμηλους πληθυσμους στα πουλια ) στην ουσια και οταν θα δοθει σε πραγματικη φλεγμονη απο μυκητες ,δεν θα εχει δραση 

αρα μονο οταν εχουμε προβλημα ! εξαιρεση υπαρχει (παντα με την συμβουλη γιατρου ) σε μακροημερη χορηγηση αντιβιωσεων (συνηθως σε χρηση τετρακυκλινων για ορνιθωση που κρατα αρκετες εβδομαδες ) και σε περιπτωση υποχρεωτικης αντιβιωσης σε νεοσσους ,οπου εκει δινεται καποιες φορες για προστατευτικους λογους απο δημιουργια περιβαλλοντος αναπτυξης candida

----------


## Φωτεινή...

δες λιγο αυτές τις φωτο..ενω οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι γενικά καλές μερικές φορες κανει καμία όπως αυτήν στην φωτο με φουσκαλες πανω...ειναι τπτ αυτο ?

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Και κατι ακομα οταν τρώει μετα μολις σταματήσει κανει ότι μασάει κ κουναει το στομα του κ μετα νευρικά ξινει το ράμφος του στο ξυλάκι που κάθεται...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Κ επειδή θα παω για τις πολυβιταμινες που με είχες πει...θελω να ρωτήσω σε ένα άρθρο που διάβασα για τα ακάρεα τραχείας λέγατε για το σκεύασμα pulmosan της beahar/bogena ..μπορω να το πάρω τωρα αυτο και να το βαλω στο πουλί προαιρετικά?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Φωτεινη. 

Προαιρετικα ποτε! φαρμακα. 

Και ειδικα ισχυρα δηλητηρια σαν το pulmosan.

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> Καλησπερα! Φωτεινη. 
> 
> Προαιρετικα ποτε! φαρμακα. 
> 
> Και ειδικα ισχυρα δηλητηρηρια σαν το pulmosan.


οκ..ευχαριστώ...να σε ρωτήσω ειναι φυσιολογικό οταν τρώει μετα μολις σταματάει να κανει πως συνεχίζει να μασάει κ μετα να ξινει το ράμφος του νευρικά στο ξυλάκι που κάθεται?

----------


## lagreco69

Φυσιολογικο ειναι.

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## jk21

οπως σου ειπε ο Δημητρης ....

και δεν διακρινω κατι με φουσκαλα σε καμμια κουτσουλια

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Πήρα τις πολυβιταμινες που λέγαμε..βρηκα αυτή την μάρκα tabernil total κ μου ειπαν από το πετ σοπ να βάζω για πέντε μέρες 8 σταγόνες σε 40ml νερού..μετα για προαιρετικά κάθε ποσο χρειάζεται να δίνω?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω το σκευασμα για να σου πω ,αλλα καλα ειναι να δινεις 1 φορα τη βδομαδα ή ανα δευτερη βδομαδα και καμμια 10αρια μερες συνεχομενα στην πτεροροια

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Να σε ρωτήσω ...σημερα τελείωσα με το φάρμακο που έδινα κ στο αλλο παπαγαλάκι να ξεκινήσω από αυριο τις βιταμίνες αυτές..?και πια ειναι τα συπτωματα αν το πουλί εχει ακάρεα..?

----------


## jk21

μετα τα φαρμακα αν ειναι αντιβιωσεις ,οι βιταμινες σιγουρα βοηθουν !

----------


## Φωτεινή...

να ρωτήσω Κάτι επειδή το παπαγαλάκι μου ειναι πράσινο φωσφοριζε παρατηρισα οτι στην κοιλιά του είχε κατι μικρά  στιγματακια καφέ υπαρχει περίπτωση αυτο να ειναι από ακάρεα? Βέβαια κανει κ αυτον τον ήχο σαν να σπάει σπόρια ωρες ώρες αλλα πιο πολυ τα στίγματα αυτά με παραξενεψαν ..κ όλο τινάζεται..μπορω να κανω κατι για να διαπιστώσω αν όντως υπαρχει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## jk21

ακαρεα στην κοιλια δεν υπαρχουν ... αντι να κανουμε υποθεσεις .... καλυτερα δεν ειναι να δουμε με φωτο τι εννοεις;

----------


## Φωτεινή...



----------


## HarrisC

Αμα ψεκασεις με λιγο νερακι φευγουν??μηπως ειναι ξεραμενο αιμα??

----------


## jk21

Νομιζα εννοουσες εσωτερικα ακαρεα σαν της τραχειας .δες αυτο που σου λεει ο Χαρης

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Έκανα αυτο που μου είπατε κ τελικα είδα ότι δεν φεύγουν...απλα εκει που ειναι τα σημαδακια εχει πουπουλακια που ειναι φαγωμενα κ έχουν σκουρινει..δε νομίζω να ειναι κατι αυτο σωστά η κανω λαθος?

----------


## jk21

ισως απο τριβη .... δεν ξερω 

ενα ψεκασμα με σπρει αποπαρασιτωση ,μηπως εχει ακαρεα φτερωματος ,δεν βλαπτει (αν και δεν εχω αυτη την  εικονα )

----------


## HarrisC

ξυνεται,τσιμπιεται σ εκεινες τις περιοχες??

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> ξυνεται,τσιμπιεται σ εκεινες τις περιοχες??


θα ελεγα πως ναι ξυνεται..τον ψεκασα σημερα κιόλας με σπρέι για τα παράσιτα..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Να ρωτήσω κατι..σημερα το παπαγαλάκι μου κάθεται σε ένα σημείο φουσκωμένο κ δεν κανει τπτ οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι καλές δεν έχουν τπτ ...αλλα τη μπορεί να συμβαινει χτες ηταν καλα...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Του άνοιξα το ράμφος να δω μηπως εχει τπτ ..κ παρατήρησα ότι πάνω από την γλώσσα στο βάθος του ουρανισκου είχε κατι μαυρα στίγματα όσο μπόρεσα να δω..ειναι κατι αυτο? Αν μπορεί ας μου απαντησει κάποιος γτ αυριο φεύγω και αν χρειαστεί να αγοράσω κάποιο φάρμακο δεν θα έχω την δυνατότητα να το κανω..

----------


## jk21

Φωτεινη αν ηταν λευκοκιτρινα ,θα ειχα εξηγηση .Για τα μαυρα προσωπικα δεν ξερω ,αλλα ισως ειναι υπολοιματα τροφης .Αν ομως ειναι κατι τετοιο αν ξανανοιξεις θα εχουν φυγει

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Γτ αρχίζει όμως και κάθεται κ αυτος φουσκωμενος ώρες ώρες αρκετά περισσότερο από πριν..? Με ανησυχεί αυτο ..παλι τα ίδια όπως κ η θυληκια μ τοτε...

----------


## jk21

βαλε ενα βιντεακι οταν δεν δειχνει καλα ,δειξε μας κουτσουλιες και με εναν να σε βοηθα ,βγαλε αν μπορεις στο στομα με φακο να φωτιζει

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Να ρωτήσω κατι ...σημερα παρατήρησα σε δυο-τρεις κουτσουλιές σπορακια ολόκληρα από την τροφή ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτο ενώ οι άλλες κουτσουλιές ειναι φυσιολογικές..μπορω να κανω κατι?

----------


## jk21

επιτεινουν την αναγκη να δουμε φωτο στο στομα του πουλιου .... μυριζομαι μυκητες

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Ναι αλλα δεν μπορω να βγάλω φωτο γτ δεν κάθεται κ δεν έχω κ κάποιον να με βοηθησει..αλλα κ παλι δεν κάθεται ...εγω οταν ειχα δει το στομα του ηταν σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου που έκατσε..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Επειδή αυτή την στιγμη βρίσκομαι σε περιοχή που δεν υπαρχει πετ σοπ κ αν χειροτερεψει δεν θα μπορω να βρω ευκολα φαρμακα..αν εχει μύκητες μήπως ειναι καλό να του δώσω εκείνο το φάρμακο που με είχες πει τοτε κ πήρα ...ετσι ώστε να μην χειροτερέψει να το προλάβω όσο ειναι νωρις..βεβαια του βάζω κ μηλοξυδο στο νερο..τη λες?

----------


## HarrisC

Επειδη το πουλακι εχει παρει αρκετη αντιβιωση ,το πιθανοτερο ειναι να συμβαινει αυτο που σου λεει ο Δημητρης.Μυκητες.Οποτε χρειαζεσαι αντιμυκητιασικη θεραπεια.

----------


## Φωτεινή...

> Επειδη το πουλακι εχει παρει αρκετη αντιβιωση ,το πιθανοτερο ειναι να συμβαινει αυτο που σου λεει ο Δημητρης.Μυκητες.Οποτε χρειαζεσαι αντιμυκητιασικη θεραπεια.


θεραπεια αλλα με τη φάρμακο?με το νισταμισιν?

----------


## jk21

ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ συνεχιζω να θελω να δουμε αν γινεται αυτο που λες στο στομα του πουλιου (βρες καποιον να σε βοηθησει ) και ενα βιντεο με το τι συμπεριφορα εχει 

για να μην δωσεις φαρμαξο εξ αρχης .Ναι δεν δειχνει το πουλακι να εχει σοβαρο εκτεταμενο προβλημα που να μην το πιανει ενα ηπιο αντιμυκητισιακο (αν βεβαια εχει μυκητες ) και να θελει εξ αρχης καποιο ισχυροτερο .Νυσταμισιν αλλα να βλεπαμε οτι ζηταω

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Δεν έχω την δυνατότητα τωρα να ανεβάσω φωτο και τα σχετικα γτ κ τωρα από κινητό σας γράφω...για φωτο δεν κάθεται καν κ να μπορούσα να ανεβάσω..η συμπεριφορά του ειναι κανονική που άλλαξε περιβάλλον πήρε τα πάνω του απλα ώρες ώρες κουρνιαζει κ κάθεται σε μια μεριά...κ οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι καλές..απλα σημερα έγινε αυτο που σε ειπα..τωρα τη να κανω δεν ξερω..

----------


## jk21

αν δεις εστω και μια φορα ακομα αχωνευτα σπορια ,τοτε ξεκινα φαρμακο   .Θυμισε μου ... μιλαμε για budgie ε;

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Ναι... Το φάρμακο που με ειπες το νισταμισιν..κ πως θα το δίνω τη δοσολογία? Αν χρειαστεί..

----------


## jk21

θα προτιμουσα στο στομα αδιαλυτο στα 0,1 ml πρωι και απογευμα για 10 μερες

ετσι εχει σιγουρη δραση (αν υπαρχουν καντιτα !!!!!  και αν ξαναβγαλει αχωνευτα σπορακια ) αλλα αν δεν μπορεις στο στομα δωσε 4 ml στα 100 ml στην ποτιστρα  για 10 μερες 

κομμενη καθε πηγη ζαχαρης και γενικα σακχαρων αυτες τις ημερες

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..αν το δίνω στο στομα να το συνεχησω κ το μηλοξυδο η να το σταματήσω όσο θα δίνω το φάρμακο..

----------


## jk21

Αρκει το φαρμακο ! ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως 


αλλα θελω να το δωσεις ειτε αν δεις το πουλακι να χειροτερευει σε συμπεριφορα ειτε αν δεις εστω και μια φορα αχωνευτα σπορια .Μην βιαστεις αν μπορουμε να δουμε αυριο ή μεθαυριο φωτο και το πουλι δειχνει οκ

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Το πρωι που άλλαξα το χαρτί κ είδα τις κουτσουλιές ετσι που ηταν...μετα και το απόγευμα σε κανα δυο πάλι παρατήρησα από ένα δυο σπόρια τη να κανω να το αφησω κ αυριο ετσι..η να του δώσω?

----------


## jk21

Δωσε τοτε

----------


## Φωτεινή...

επόμενος ξεκινάω από αυριο ..κ αν ειναι σταματάω το μηλοξυδο που του έδινα αυτήν την βδομάδα..

----------


## jk21

> αν ειναι σταματάω το μηλοξυδο που του έδινα αυτήν την βδομάδα..



ναι το σταματας

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Εντάξει αν ειναι...κ τη να πω μακάρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Δημητρη να σε ρωτησω κατι εδωσα εδω και δυο μερες το φαρμακο απο το στομα...και ειδα στις κουτσουλιες του οτι δεν συνεχιστηκε αυτο με τα σπορια...να το συνεχισω βαζοντας το στο νερο?και μηπως να το δωσω πιο λιγες μερες (απο 10) η οχι τη λες....?και θελω να ρωτησω κατι αλλο αν ενα πουλι καθεται με σκυφτο μπροστα το κεφαλι αυτο σημαινει κατι...?και κατι αλλο ολο ξίνει το ραμφος του στο ξυλακι γτ?

----------


## jk21

αν οταν το δινεις ,βλεπεις να πηγαινουν ολα καλα και να μην πνιγεται το πουλι ,θα σε παρακαλουσα να συνεχισεις ετσι ,γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο ειναι σιγουρα δραστικο !

αν ομως βλεπεις οτι το πουλι πιεζεται πολυ ,ας το δωσεις στο νερο .Ομως μονο αν βλεπεις κινησεις πνιγμου ή στρες 

ουτε μιση μερα λιγοτερη απο δεκα !!!!!

με σκυφτο το κεφαλι κοιμουνται συχνα το καλοκαιρι οταν εχει πολυ ζεστη .Ξυπνια δεν εχω δει και δεν ξερω αν σημαινει κατι 

Ξυσιμο του ραμφους ευρυτερα σημαινει οτι ειτε καθαριζεται ,ειτε αν το κανει υπερβολικα συχνα ,κατι το ενοχλει ακριβως εσωτερικα στα σημεια εκεινα ή πιθανον κατι αλλο << στη γλωσσα του σωματος του παπαγαλου >> που δηλωνω απειρος και αναρμοδιος  να σου απαντησω (ειμαι καναρινας .... )

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Είπα απλα να το έδινα στο νερο για να μην το ταραζω εφόσον ειναι σε καλη κατασταση και πάει κ μονο του κ πίνει νερο... γτ δεν κάθεται και πολυ οταν τον πιάνω...φοβαται αρκετά ..κ αυτο με το ράμφος το κανει αρκετά συχνά αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τη το ενοχλεί ακριβως..ξερω ότι εισαι καναρινας.. :-) Απλα ειπα μήπως γνώριζες τπτ...

----------


## jk21

η νυστατινη (ουσια του φαρμακου ) δρα σε επαφη με τις εσωτερικες μεμβανες του πουλιου (απο το στομα μεχρι την αμαρα ) και δεν περνα στο αιμα 

εστω και μικροτερη η ποσοτητα της οταν ειναι χωρις νερο ,πηγαινει πιο πυκνη πανω απο τα σημεια προσβολης και χτυπα τον μυκητα καλυτερα .Για αυτο ειναι καλυτερα σε μικρη μεν δοση αλλα αδιαλυτο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Γεια σας θα ηθελα να μάθω κατι..οταν μ παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα με τα ολόκληρα σπόρια στις κουτσουλιές του παπαγάλου μ του εδωσα το νισταμισιν για δεκα μέρες όπως μ είπατε κ ως τωρα δεν ξανά εμφανίστηκε τετοιο πρόβλημα ..αυτο σημαίνει ότι εχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα η μπορεί να ξανά εμφανιστεί αργοτερα ?μέχρι τωρα το πουλάκι μου ειναι πολυ καλα κ από τοτε που έχασα την θυληκια μ έχουν περάσει σχεδόν σαράντα μέρες κ δεν παρουσίασε αλλο  πρόβλημα..τωρα δεν ειναι η κατάλληλη στιγμη να του πάρω ταιρι?

----------


## jk21

Καλα ειναι οταν συμπληρωθει ενας μηνας απο το τελος της αγωγης να δωσεις για καμμια βδομαδα ,αλλα αυτη τη φορα αρκει στο νερο .

2 ml στα 50 ml νερου 

Κομμενη καθε πηγη ζαχαρης οπως στικ παστελι σπορων ,αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ,εγχρωμες μπισκοτοτροφες 

Ταιρι  μπορεις να του παρεις αλλα με τηρηση καραντινας ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον και κυριως για κινδυνο απο το πουλι που θα φερεις και οχι αυτο .Ας σου φαινεται μια χαρα οταν το παρεις

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..κ επειδή δεν κατάλαβα 0,2 από την σύριγγα ή 2 ml στα 50ml νερού που με ειπες..

----------


## jk21

τωρα θα δωσεις στην ποτιστρα μονο .

2 ml σε μιση ποτιστρα  (στα 50 ml δηλαδη ) 

ή 4 ml σε ολοκληρη (αλλα σου γραφω στη μιση για οικονομια στο φαρμακο .Δεν προκειται να πιει τοσο πολυ )

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..και η αλλαγή του νερού θα γίνεται κάθε μέρα? Κ αυτο θα χρειαστεί να το ξανά επαναλάβω η θα ειναι η τελευταία φορα? Κ κατι ακομα σχετικα με τα (στικ,αυγοτροφες)ειναι προτιμότερο να μην δίνονται καθόλου στα πουλια?

----------


## jk21

αλλαγη καθε μερα 

δεν νομιζω να ξαναχρειαστει και δεν θα το επαναλαβεις αν δεν δεις συμπτωματα και μας ειδοποιησεις .Η χωρις λογο χρηση ,οδηγει σε εθισμο τους μυκητες στην ουσια 

Στικ σε στυλ παστελι να μην δινεις 

τσαμπια πχ με μιλλετ σκετος ο σπορος φυσικα ναι αν θελεις

Αυγοτροφη του εμποριου *σε πουλι που ειχε μυκητες ,δεν θα ξαναδωσεις* ,οπως και οποιαδηποτε συνταγη περιεχει ζαχαρη ή και μελι (εκτος αν ειναι ελαχιστη η ποσοτητα ) 
Στα αλλα ,αν μπορεις να δινεις μια προσεγμενη συνταγη (αυτες που εχω ανεβασμενες ξερω οτι ειναι οκ και επεισης πολλες που εχουν ανεβασει μελη μας  που οπου νομιζω οτι κατι θελει τροποποιηση παντα το εχω γραψει ) 
Αν δεν μπορεις ,δινε ετοιμη αλλα ουτε σου εγγυωμαι οτι δεν θα παθουν κατι ,ουτε οτι θα παθουν

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Να ρωτήσω κατι ...το παπαγαλάκι μου σε κάποια από τα πουπουλα του στις άκρες μαυρίζουν και σπάνε καθώς ξυνεται..αυτο μπορεί να ειναι κατι,η μπορεί να ειναι καποια έλειψη σε κατι ίσως?

----------


## jk21

μηπως να εβαζες μια φωτο ,για να δουμε τι ακριβως εννοεις;

----------


## Φωτεινή...

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

μαλλον απλο λερωμα ,αλλα μια φωτο απο κοντα ισως βοηθουσε για εντοπιση τυχον ακαρεων φτερωματος .Θα ηταν πιο ταλαιπωρημενο ομως το φτερωμα ...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Λερωμένο δεν ειναι γτ το έχω βρέξει κ δεν φεύγουν..μαυριζουν οι τριχουλες των φτερών κ μετα κάποιες σπάνε κ άλλες μένουν ετσι..αυτα τα σημάδια τα εχει στην πλατη στην κοιλιά κ στην ουρά...

----------


## jk21

καμμια φορα αιτια αλλαγης χρωματισμου στο φτερωμα ,ειναι δυσλειτουργια του συκωτιου ή διατροφικη ελλειψη

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Και τωρα δλδ τη να κανω..? Βέβαια για την διατροφή που μ αναφερες το μονο που τρώει ειναι την τροφή του κ μια αυγοτροφη του εμποριου που την σταμάτησα πλεον εδω κ καιρο μετα από αυτο με τους μύκητες..δεν τρώει ουτε φρούτα ουτε τπτ κ τωρα ειπα να φτιάξω κάποια από αυτα που έχετε στο forum μπας κ φάει τπτ επιπλεον..κ του βάζω και σπρέυ μια φορα του μηνα ..πως καταλαβαίνεις αν εχει ακαρεα που μου αναφερες..

----------


## jk21

αν βαζεις σπρει για εξωπαρασιτα ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι ακαρεα του φτερωματος .Ισως με μεγενθυτικο  φακο να καταλαβαινες κατι ,αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να δω δια ζωσης για να  σου πω μεγεθος 

δεν ξερω αν το προβλημα σου ειναι διατροφικης αιτιας ,αλλα αν δεν μπορεσεις να δωσεις με διαφορετικο τροπο φρεσκες τροφες στο πουλακι

δομιμασε αυτο

*Βάση αυγοτροφής με δημητριακά , χορταρικά ,λαχανικά και φρούτα*εξηγω με ποιους τροπους μπορει να δοθει 


βγαλε μια φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του και μια την κοιλια χαμηλα απο το σημειο που λεει gizzard και κατω  (με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα )

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Αύριο θα ανεβάσω τις φωτο που μ ειπες..αλλα σημερα παρατήρησα ότι μετα από 22μερες που έχω σταματήσει το νισταμισιν που του ειχα δώσει τοτε σε δυο κουτσουλιές είχε από ένα σπορακι ολόκληρο..

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω 2 φορες δεν ειχαμε δωσει; αν ναι και συνεχισει τα σπορακια τοτε θα δωσεις fungustatine ,αλλα θα δουμε

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Μια βδομάδα ειχα δώσει πριν 22 μέρες...κ μου είχες πει να ξανά δώσω τωρα που θα ολοκληρωθεί ενας μηνας..δηλαδη σε 8 μερες με βαση τη μου είχες πει πρεπει να ξανά δώσω...να κανω αυτο και μετα βλέπουμε ?

----------


## jk21

τοτε να αρχισεις αμεσα nystamycin (αφου δεν εχει δοθει η επαναληπτικη ) σε ποσοτητα 4 ml στα 100 νερου για 10 μερες και οχι 7-8 που σκοπευα να σου πω ,αν δεν ειχε περιεργα συμπτωματα και ηταν μια απλη επαναληπτικη 

αν στο μελλον επαναληφθει ,τοτε θα παμε σε ισχυροτερο φαρμακο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Να ρωτήσω κατι ειναι περίοδος που τα πουλια χάνουν πούπουλα ? Γτ παρατήρησα ότι του πέφτουν αρκετά πούπουλα..

----------


## jk21

ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ θα σου πουνε τα παιδια με παπαγαλους .Δεν γνωριζω εγκυρα

----------


## Eliccaios

μπορει να ειναι και απο στρεςς αλλα βαλε μας και μια φωτο να δουμε να σου πουμε σιγουρα..

----------


## Eliccaios

δεν υπαρχει μηνα που να περνανε ολλα τα πουλια πτερορια μαζι υπαρχει το 80% που περναει το εναν μηνα πτερορια και το 20 να περναει αλλο μηνα .. βαλε φωτογραφιε και απο κουτσουλιες..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Αυτές ειναι οι φωτο που με ζήτησες δημητρη για το θέμα που λέγαμε με αυτα τα σημάδια που κανει στα πούπουλα του...

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ ,οπως και η κοιλια .για το φτερωμα δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι ...

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..να ρωτήσω κατι έχω διαβάσει για τα ακάρεα...ειναι παράσιτα που μπαίνουν κατω από το δέρμα του πουλιού και πως τα ξεχωρίζεις σε τη μεγεθος ειναι..κ σε πια σημεία τα βρισκεις ?γινονται εύκολα αντιληπτά? Γτ το δευτερο παπαγαλάκι που πήρα τρίζει αρκετα συχνά κ έντονα το ράμφος του..

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχουν ακαρεα του φτερωματος που κανουν τα φτερα στην ακρη σαν φαγωμενα και κατσαρα 
Υπαρχουν αλλου ειδους ακαρεα στο ραμφος και στα ποδια ,που μπαινουν μεσα στις κερατινες επιφανειες και ρουφουν το αιμα και αναγνωριζονται οχι οπτικα αλλα απο το αποτελεσμα τους .Συνηθως τα σηκωμενα λεπια στα ποδια και στο ραμφος οφειλονται σε αυτα ,εκτος περιπτωσης πουλιων μεγαλης ηλικιας ή καποιων υποβιταμινωσεων 
Υπαρχουν ακαρεα του αναπνευστικου που μπαινουν εσωτερικα στην τραχεια των πουλιων και δεν φαινονται εξωτερικα ,παρα μονο αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλος ο πληθυσμος τους ,αν στο σκοταδι βαλεις το λαιμο του πουλιου αναμεσα στο ματι σου και σε πολυ πολυ ισχυρο φως .Κατι σαν μικροσκοπικες κουκιδες 

για αυτο που λες ,ισως να εχει σχεση απλα με την λεγομενη << γλωσσα του παπαγαλου  >>

*Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*τρίξιμο ράμφους

Αυτό είναι παρόμοιο με τον ήχο ενός παιδιού που τρίζει τα δόντια του τη νύχτα, και είναι το αποτέλεσμα του ξυσίματος της κάτω γνάθου με την άνω γνάθο. Είναι συνήθως ένα σημάδι ότι ο παπαγάλος αισθάνεται ασφάλεια και ικανοποίηση. Αυτόν τον ήχο θα τον άκουτε συχνά όταν ο παπαγάλος σας θα κουρνιάζει στο κλουβί του και θα ετοιμάζεται να κοιμηθεί, ακριβώς πριν το πάρει ο ύπνος, και μερικές φορές και κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου.

----------


## Eliccaios

Μια χαρα η κουτσουλιες και η κοιλια νομιζο οτι ειναι στρεςς πιο πολυ καθε παπαγαλακι περνα στρεςς οταν ειναι  αρωστο η ηταν. 

αυτο το παπαγαλακι που εχασα το ειχα σε ενα αλλο κλουβη λογο για να το σηνειθησουν το πρωι τα εβγαζα εξω και το βραδυ μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα επιδει δεν ειχα χωρο τα εβαζα πανω το ενα κλουβη κατω το αλλο και μια μερα στρεσαριστικε και την αλλη μερα ειχε χασει τα πουπουλα στην κοιλια οχι πολλα αλλα με της μερες εμεινε γυμνο μετα απο κανα δυο μερες το εβαλα μαζι με τα αλλα τα παπαπαγαλακια και σε 1μηνα ειχαν επανελθει τα πουπουλα.. απλως πρεπει να καταλαβεις με τι τρομαζει τη τον στρεσαρη, η εντονη μουσηκι τα ενοχλει πολυ, ο αποτομος θορυβος τα βραδυα κτλπ..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω κατι ..αυτα τα σημάδια που είχε το παπαγαλάκι μου βλέπω ότι γίνονται πιο πολλα κ γενικά γυρω γυρω όπως ειναι τα πούπουλα του φαγωνονται κ σπανε προχτες που του εβαλα σπρέι ξινόταν υπερβολικά υπαρχει περιπτώσει να εχει κάποια παράσιτα που το σπρέι αυτο δεν τα σκοτώνει γτ τον έχω ξανά ψεκασει με το ιδιο σπρέι..μηπως πρεπει να αλλάξω μάρκα? Αν υπάρχουν παράσιτα μετα με το σπρέι δεν ψοφάνε?

----------


## jk21

κανε αν θες χρηση καποιου αλλου πχ chevitren της chevita  ,αλλα κοιτα και αυτο ... μηπως εχουμε κατι τετοιο ;




http://www.internationalcockatielres...g-periods.html

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Δεν πολυ κατάλαβα τη δείχνει η εικονα ...με το αλλο θέμα με τους μηκυτες βλέπω ότι έχω δώσει είδη 6 μέρες το φάρμακο κ μένουν άλλες τέσσερις και το πρόβλημα δεν εχει διορθωθεί βρισκω συνεχεια από κάποιες κουτσουλιές κανονικές αλλα με κάποιο σπορι μεσα..

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις το φαρμακο σιγουρα μεχρι 10 μερες και θα δουμε .Η παρουσια αχωνευτων σπορων ,εστω και αν υπαρχει ,εχει μειωθει σε συχνοτητα;

στην εικονα αν προσεξεις στην ακρη του φτερωματος υπαρχουν κατι σαν καθετες λωριδες (που σχηματιζουν τα ορια του ) πιο μαυρες

----------


## Φωτεινή...

καπως ετσι δεν ξερω ειχα ανεβασει κ φωτο...καποια πουπουλα του οπως στην πλατι του μαυριζουν στις ακρες κ οπως ξυνεται μετα σπανε..άλλα στην κοιλια μαυριζουν από πιο πάνω κ μετα σπάνε η σχηματιζουν στιγματα..αλλα δεν ειναι φυσιολογικό όλο αυτο .. Οσο για τα αχωνευτα σπόρια πιστεύω ότι δεν εχει μειωθει ουτε αυξηθεί η ποσοτητα τους αλλα σιγουρα ειναι μόνιμη η εμφάνιση τους..

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Δημήτρη θα ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω έφτασαν οι μέρες που μπορω να βαλω το δευτερο παπαγαλάκι που πήρα μαζι με το αλλο...το θέμα ειναι ότι το πρόβλημα με τους μύκητες δεν εξαφανίστηκε έχω σταματήση την επαναληπτική φορα του φαρμάκου εδω και 6 μέρες..κ μέρα παρα μέρα θα βρω κουτσουλια με κάποιο σπορι..τη να κανω να τα βαλω μαζι η δεν κανει?κ με το θέμα αυτο με τους μύκητες τη να κανω?

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι μυκητες candida ,δεν μεταδιδονται σε αλλο πουλι .Απο κει και περα οπως σου ειχα πει στο 155 ,αν το προβλημα επεμενε ,θα πηγαιναμε σε ισχυροτερο φαρμακο .Αν το φαινομενο ομως ειναι περιστασιακο και αν το πουλι δεν δειχνει αδυνατο ,δεν μπορω να ειμαι 100 % σιγουρος οτι εχει προβλημα με μυκητες και τωρα ...  θα ηθελα να δουμε και κοιλια αλλα και πιο ψηλα στο στηθος 

σιγουρα δεν φτυνει ισως καποια σπορακια σε καποιο εικονικο συντροφο; πχ καθρεφτακι ... σαν πραξη ταισματος ;

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Θα ανεβάσω φωτο αυριο αν μπορέσω..αλλα δε φτύνει σπόρια γτ αυτα που βρισκω εγώ ειναι ενσωματωμένα μεσα στην κουτσουλια .. Αλλά δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα αυτο να υπάρχουν σπόρια σε κάποιες κουτσουλιές του..δλδ μπορεί να ειναι κατι αλλο εκτός από μύκητες και να μου κολλήσει και το αλλο?

----------


## jk21

αχωνευτα σπορια ειτε σε μυκητες candida  εχεις ,ειτε σε λοιμωξη απο e coli (πιθανο συμπτωμα ) αλλα εκει θα ειχες ηδη χασει το πουλακι

ή εχει θεμα megabacteria που ειναι αλλος πιο υπουλος μυκητας που σε περιοδους εξαρσης μπορει να σου καρινιασει ακομα και σε μια μερα το πουλι .Δυσκολα χτυπιεται χωρις αμφοτερικινη (δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ) και η νυστατινη και η φλουκοναζολη (fungustatine ) απλα το μειωνουν και εχει περιοδους υφεσης και εξαρσης

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Και τωρα δλδ τη θα γίνει...τη να κανω?

----------


## jk21

να μου βγαλεις μια φωτο κοιλιας και κουτσουλια στην οποια να υπαρχει αχωνευτος σπορος και θα δουμε για κατι ισχυροτερο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

εκει ειναι ο θωρακας (καρινα ) του πουλιου 

πιο χαμηλα εκει που καλυπτουν τα λευκα πουπουλα 

παντως δεν εχει καρινα και ειναι καλο σημαδι .δεν ειναι αδυνατο το πουλι και πουλι που εχει ενεργους μυκητες δυσκολα να μην ειναι αδυνατο

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Φωτο με την κουτσουλια που με ειπες θα βαλω οταν κανει γτ σημερα δεν βρήκα κατι...γενικα τωρα τη να κανω?

----------


## jk21

ολοκληρη μερα και δεν εκανε κουτσουλια; 


περιμενω αυριο με το καλο ,και φωτο απο την κοιλια .αυτη ειπαμε ειναι του θωρακα

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Όχι σε αντίθεση με χτες σημερα δεν έκανε καμία με κάποιο σπορι..αυριο αν ειναι θα ανεβάσω ξανά φωτο κάποια στιγμη..

----------


## jk21

α ναι ξεχαστηκα ... εννοουσα μια οποιαδηποτε κουτσουλια ,ομως ναι να ειναι με σπορι

----------


## Φωτεινή...

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη και δεν εχει αδυνατισει 

το σπορι ειναι αυτο πανω απο τα γραμματα  << ες >> μαλλον ε ; 

θα σου προτεινα απλα να δινεις 

μισο κουταλι του γλυκου ( 2.5 ml ) μηλοξυδο  , 7 μερες καθε μηνα και να πας σε αλλη αγωγη μονο αν αυξηθει ο ρυθμος κουτσουλιων με σπορακια

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Ναι αυτο ειναι..κ αλλες φορες ειναι μεσα στην κουτσουλια τωρα ηταν στην ακρη..η παρουσίαση τους γίνεται ανά μια με δυο μέρες κ το πολυ να κανεις 3τετοιες κουτσουλιές μεσα στην μέρα..εγω θα κανω ότι μου ειπες κ βλέπουμε... αυτο ομως δεν θα σταματήσει ποτε(από τη μπορει να προκαλείται)?κ αν ειναι τωρα να τον βαλω κ με το αλλο το παπαγαλάκι..ε?κ κατι τελευταίο να του δινω από όλα τα φρούτα που επιτρέπονται στους παπαγαλους γτ κάποια έχουν κ ζαχαρη (καρπούζι)..

----------


## jk21

να μην δινεις γλυκα φρουτα για καποιο διαστημα σιγουρα !!!!

το μηλοξυδο αν ειναι μυκητας σταδιακα πιστευω θα βελτιωσει την κατασταση και στην περιπτωση megabacteria (δεν νομιζω να εχει ) οφελει και κει κρατωντας χαμηλα το ph

----------

